# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Kam njohur dikë megjithëse jam e martuar

## jetaaa

I/ E dashur psikolog, gjithashtu edhe miq te forumit kam nje hall e quaj ose mbase po e krijoj vete nuk e di?
Para ca muajve kam njohur nje cun ne chat e si chati te gjithe ju e dine biseda te nxjerr ne bisede po kemi kriju lidhje njeri me tjetrin mund te them me shume se shok si ai per mua, edhe une per ate pra kena ndjenja per njeri tjetrin po problemi qendron se une jam e martuar e kam edhe femije .
Mbase shume nga ju kur te lexoni deri ketu do ti jepnit pergjigje shume shpejt ketij problemi po per mua nuk eshte e lehte nuk e di si te veproj pasi nuk me hiqet nga mendja ai edhe vetit ja bej kete pyetje pse?
Edhe me burrin e kam bisedur nuk eshte se ja kam mbajtur sekret
mundohet edhe ai te me kuptoje ashtu them une ,po nuk i kam treguar se vazhdoj akoma te mbaj lidhje me te flasin ne tel ose me e_mail  e di edhe vete se mbase gabim bej po e ndjej te nevojshme te flas me te sikur gjej vetveten tek ai.
Pres pergjigjet tuaja
me respekt jeta

----------


## Mina

Pa dashur aspak te te gjykoj them se keto lloj lidhjesh krijohen ne nje moment zbrazetie shpirterore. Ty patjeter te mungon ajo qe ke kerkuar ne kete lidhje te re. Duhet te mendosh nese do te kete te ardhme kjo lidhje. Perpiqu te mos investosh shume ne kete drejtim sepse do te lesh pas dore te tjera gjera te rendesishme. Duhet te dish qe shoku u chatit nje dite do te kerkoje patjeter takim fizik me ty. Ti mund te ushqesh gjithe jeten ndjenje per te dhe te ndihesh mire edhe nga ky pozicion sepse e tille eshte natyra e femres, ndersa meshkujt kerkojne ta prekin gjene. Jane me materialiste ne kete drejtim. Mendohu mire dhe llogarit se cfar fiton dhe cfar humbet.

----------


## Mina

Nuk eshte e vertete qe femra ka karakter te dobet. Disa femra mund te jene te tilla. Historia njerezore na tregon qe shume gra kane mbyllur jeten e tyre per t'u sherbyer femijeve kur kane humbur bashkeshortin, ndersa burrat per hir te nje dashurie i kane braktisur femijet.
Nismetarja e temes kerkon mendime prej nesh dhe jo ofendime. Te pakten vleresoni sinqeritetin e saj.

----------


## devis

Zemra une puqem me menimin e Minas. Ajo ka shume te drejte sepse ti mbase tek ky qe ke gjet ne chat  ke gjetur ato qe ke kerku ke bashkeshorti yt i cili mase nuk i ka. Por ki kujdes sepse kto lidhje te lejne me gisht ne goje. Ai i chatit mase kerkon gjo tjeter dhe kaq ik se nuk te njof mo. E ke parasysh se ca jom tu te thon. Nuk ja vlen per nji mashkull me lon bure e femije. Ku e di tin qe ky i cili ke njof nuk o si puna e DAJAKUT qe nuk di me u sqaru por e shkef pushken qy ke supi . Keshtu pra edhe ai cuni i chatit mund te te quaj fyshekzjar. 
Te kuptoj dhe te uroj fat. Pergjigjen time mos ma mer per ters por eshte thjesht opinioni i nji 21 vjecareje.
GOOD LUCK SHPIRTI
Te puc fort 
Bye

----------


## Mona

Une kam 2-3 vjet qe kam njohur nje djale ne chat dhe akoma flasim shume shpesh ne telefon, mbasi hy me rralle tani ne chat.  Une nuk e jam e martuar.  Me ate djale kam biseduar gjithcka dhe eshte i vetmi qe me duket se me keshillon dhe di gjera qe vetem une di.  E kam me teper se shok, por me pak se te dashur.  Zura te dashur me pas dhe sa here zihesha me te mirrja ne telefon ate djalin dhe vetem ai me dukej se ma dinte hallin dhe vetem ate degjoja.  Por duhet te marresh me mend se ai djale nuk flet vetem me ty flet dhe me te tjera ne chat.  Nejse erdhi koha ta takoja pasi i ra rruga nga qyteti im dhe cfare bera nuk dola ta takoja, sepse per here te pare e ndieva vertete se ate e doja vetem per "a shoulder to cry on" pra ta kisha nje shok qe te me degjoje gezimet dhe hidherimet e mia dhe mendova se nuk doja te prishja lidhjen time me te dashurin tim per te.  Dhe mendoj qe veprova mire.  Keshtu qe me kalimin e kohes, pasi ti thuash ti, nese nuk i ke thene, se ti je e martuar ke femije etj, dhe ai do te largohet dhe ti do vritesh ne zemer, sepse e di se cfare ndien tani.
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## jetaaa

Te dashur miq faleminderit per pergjigjet tuaja, i vlersoj shume
e di edhe vete se nuk prishet dicka per tu ndertur nje gje tjeter mbase do me sjelle mua si person me shume gezim, po do shkateroje gjithe te tjeret qe i dua ate e mendoj shume here
Sa per ty DAJAKU me te vertete se cdo njeri ka te drejte te mendoje si te doje,e ti gjykoje njerezit ne ate menyre qe i duket me e drejt,po do thoja qe me njerez si puna jote nuk ja vlen ti kthesh pergjigje as une nuk e kam vene ne mend ta zgjas me ty.
flm edhe nje here Nina, devis&Mona per mendimet tuaja
me respekt jeta

----------


## CIBOX

Jetaaa.

Me pelqen shume ciltersia e sinqeriteti juaj. Per mendimin tim ne cdo cift ka uljet e ngritjet e veta, jeta vaj nuk kalohet.
Ne raste se burri juaj ju trajton mire e mbi te gjitha ju kupton e ju vlereson edhe si shoqe e jo vetem si grua, eshte shume pozitive fakti qe e bisedon me te ndjenjen e re, po cilen ndjenje valle ?
Nuk ju gjykoj aspak, sepse deri sa ju kerkoni mendimet tona e se fundi te konkludoni vete, ju ja keni prere rrugen cdo lloj paragjykimi medioker.
Ka shume martesa e shume ndarje, i zoti e di se ku i pikon catia.
Ne raste se tek burri te mungojne gjera qe nuk jane esenciale, gjeje rrugen e mundesine te ringjallesh tek ai ate qe ti kerkon, ai tjetri shoku i chatit, nuk ka asnje ngarkese e pergjegjesi mbi supet e tija me ju, ai flet e bisedon me ju per jeten "ROZE", mund te jete, por edhe ju shtiret engjelli i jetes e ju terheq sic ju ka terhequr nje pjese te zemres tuaj - nese me lejoni ta quaj keshtu - por nese e takoni ate qofte edhe nje here e bisedoni perballe me te do te shifni se perballe shume gjera nuk jane si ne kete ekran, nga eksperienca ime ne kete chat, jua them se ka plote qe hiqen si engjej e engjellushe por ... te uroj qe shoqerine virtuale mbaje e lere vetem aty, ne nje shoqeri virtuale, gjej me shume deshire ne vetevehte te rifreskosh e gjesh ne jeten bashkeshortore ato qe si ke gjet deri me sot, persosmeri nuk ka ne asnje cift.
Njeriu nga natyra eshte kerkues i cdo gjeje te re, peshojeni vete se cfare  kerkoni te arrini e se cfare leni pas.

Me respekt - FENWICK

----------


## Albo

Mendoj se burri juaj nuk tregon vemendjen e duhur ndaj jush ashtu sic mund ta kete treguar me pare dhe kjo ka bere qe ti ta kerkosh vemendjen tek te tjere. Femra eshte si puna e lules, po nuk i more ere ose te tregosh perkujdesje per te, ajo vyshket shume shpejt. Ate vemendje dhe ato fjale qe ti nuk i degjon me nga burri juaj, i degjon nga goja e dikujt tjeter qe nuk te ndodhet prane.

Kjo nuk e ka emrin dashuri dhe ato qe ti quan "ndjenja" nuk jane ndjenja dashurie, jane thjeshte ndenja respekti per ate person qe te lejon ti hapesh per gjithcka. Ne chat njerezit njihen dhe nuk dashurohen. Dashuria lind kur takohen fizikisht dhe shpenzojne kohe se bashku pasi vetem ne ate menyre virtualja shkrihet me realen dhe u jepen fund iluzioneve qe mund te kene lindur me kohen.

Cfare duhet te besh?

Eshte e lehte tu japesh mend te tjereve per problemet e tyre, kur nuk je ai qe e vuan vete problemin. Keshilla ime do te merrte formen e dy pyetjeve qe vetem ti mund tu japesh pergjigje:

1. A je ende e dashuruar me burrin tuaj? Reflekto pak mbi maredhenien tende bashkeshortore gjate gjithe viteve qe ju keni qene martuar, sa e lumtur ke qene, kur je lenduar, perse je lenduar etj.

2. A deshiron ta takosh mikun tuaj te ri dhe ne cfare rrethana do te doje ta takoje? Do te pelqeje ta takoje vetem privatisht apo do te kishe deshire ta prezantoje gjithe familjes si shoku juaj. Te pelqen mendimi ta takosh ate dhe pse valle te pelqen ai person.

Perpara se te marresh nje hap te ri, duhet te kthesh me pare koken pas dhe te shikosh ate qe po jeton tani. Ti ke nje familje, ke femije dhe familja eshte gjeja me me vlere per njeriun ne jete. Nese ti zgjedh ti japesh qofte dhe nje shans maredhenieve me mikun e ri duke e takuar ate, duhet te kuptosh qe pa dashur po shkaterron familjen tuaj.

Reflekto mbi keto gjera dhe te jesh e bindur qe askush nuk do te japi nje formule magjike per te zgjidhur kete problem, ti do te jesh ajo qe do ti japesh zgjidhje.

----------


## Isomer937

Jeta ty te pelqejne ato qe te vijne pas mendjes dhe perpiqen te justifikojne mendimet dhe veprimet e tua.
Une di te te them kete gje nga kjo lidhje dikush do te lendohet sa shume apo sa pak nuk e di. Ne rradhe te pare dhe me e rendesishme do lendohet femija, pra mendo per femijen ne rradhe te pare qe nuk te ka asnje faj, pastaj per burrin dhe veten. Nuk e di je e krishtere, myslimane a ndonje fe tjeter po te krishteret kur martohen vene kurore dhe nje nga premtimet qe ben ne altar eshte qe do ta duash burrin deri ne vdekje: te pasur apo te varfrer, te shendoshe a te semure, ne gezim a hidherim DERISA TIU NDAJE VDEKJA. Gjithashtu nje nga porosite e Zotit per ne te krishteret eshte : Mos ki marredhenie jashte marteses. 
Ne kete mes merr parasysh dhe faktin qe mund te lendohesh shume keq dhe vete; per kete merr shembull nga "Zonja Bovari" e Floberit dhe nga "Ana Karenina" e Tolstoit, te dyja perfunduan shume keq (vdiqen me sa di une). 
Une nuk bej ndonje paralelizem tani per tani me Bovarine a Anen dhe nuk po te quaj as femer e perdale, po rruga qe ke nisur se shpejti do te te shpjere ne ato standarte dhe fundin nuk e di as une as ti. Keshtu qe bej nje KTHESE  TE FUQISHME MBRAPSHT dhe lere ate shokun e chatit para se te shkaterrosh jeten e dy vetave (burrit dhe femijes) se per vete do te te duket sikur nderton dhe ecen para.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

thua qe je e martuar, ke femije...

Me thuaj te del kohe ty te futesh ne chat??? Perse futesh ne chat? 
tjeter, po valle ai djali ndihet keshtu si ty? Po valle e meriton ai te lesh ti burrin tend qe te ka kuptuar kur i ke treguar kete sekret ? Po femijen? te ndash ate familje per kaprico chati...

Sic tha Albo ndoshta femra eshte si ajo lulja qe po si more ere vyshket shpejt...po ndonjeher disa femra jan si ato lulet qe kur i merr ere shume fillojne e bejn numra ( te hypin ne qafe ) 

dhe dicka...e zeme le burrin u lidhe me ate djalin...po valle do te besoj ai djali ty? po sikur kohe me vone ti hyn prap ne chat njef dike tjeter? se s'do mend ajo ai djali do thoje ,,,kur la burrin dhe femijen heren e pare, cfar do e mbaje te lidhur me mua? lol

Kur martohesh ,,,ndodh njeher njeher por perjete (flas per njerez qe vleresojne familjen e mbledhin mendjen njeher e mire)

mos te kan martuar gje me zor? 

prap gabimi qendron ne fillim...ti nuk ke pse hyn en chat fare, jo me te krijosh aq mardhenie te aferta...keto gjera nuk te falen ty, sepse ke pasoja pas...

pa dashur te lendoj Jetaaa, vetem dua te them se familja eshte me e rendesishme se gjithcka, ( do ishte ndryshe po te njifje dike ne realitet , por chat,,,come on )

----------


## alvi

O jeta, qe nga pergjigja qe i dhe Dajakut tregon se ti nuk kerkon keshilla te sinqerta, po ti e paske ndare mendjen dhe do validim te veprimeve te tua.
Per mua eshte gabim qe ne nisje, por kjo eshte jeta jote, dhe ti zgjidhe si te duash ti.
Martesa eshte e shenjte por ne fund te fundit nje jete ka njeriu.
Nese do keshillen time, mos i jep jetes tende nje spice te tille qe do te te rrenoje ate qe ke ngritur me mundim.
Mos e ler monotonine e jetes, te te shtyje ne gabime te tilla.
Neser pasneser, kur te shuhet "kurioziteti" do detyrohesh ti shohesh ne sy femijet e tu, dhe tu shpjegosh se perse ata kane dy babi, dhe tu shpjegosh pse lidhja midis prinderve te tyre u shkaterrua, se pasojat me te renda do i vuajne ata.
Ky eshte mendimi dhe keshilla ime personale.
E di qe te duket e veshtire per momentin, pordo ishte zgjidhja me e mire.
Dhe mos harro te zgjidhesh problemet me tet shoq, se ne se eshte Shqiptar e marr me mend se si po vuan perbrenda pas "rrefimit" tend.

----------


## cunimartum

o jeta BRAVO te qofte qe ke gjet nje burre te tille, sinqerisht qe ke qene me fat 
ti je shume e sinqerte kur flet dhe kerkon keshille dhe per kete une kam respect 
une personalisht VETEM sikur ta shifja ose ta dija qe nusja ime po fliste ne chat me dike ja kisha cuar te emes me kohe se s'kisha ce doja.
leqe po ta kisha katandis veten une qe te bente ajo ashtu me mire t'ja fusja vetes se s'do ma kishte fajin nusja

----------


## Di68

Jeta, per mendimin tim familja dhe femija eshte gjeja me e shenjte.
Nese ka probleme shume te mprehta ne familje atehere njeriu mund te rishikoje vendimin e tij qe ka marre kur ka vene kurore...por nese behet fjale thjesht per monotoni apo fikje te pasionit, mendoj se nuk eshte dicka e pariparueshme, mbase jo 100% por dicka mund te behet.  Mbase burri yt nuk te kupton si duhet, mbase nuk eshte shpirti yt binjak, ai djali i chatit mund te te duket si i tille, kuptohet se eshte ne kushte te tjera, por edhe sikur ai te jete ne te vertete shpirti yt binjak, une mendoj se ti si Jete duhet ti vesh gjerat ne peshore dhe te shohesh se nga anon pesha.  Nga dy te keqia zgjidh te keqen me te vogel.
Mendo pak per femijen, ai femije nuk do te kete nje jete te lumtur nese jeton me prinderit biologjike te cilet mund te zihen e rrihen pernate me njeri tjetrin....gjithashtu nuk do te kishte nje jete te lumtur duke jetuar me prinder te ndare e mbase me njerk apo njerke, apo me te dashur te mamase, te gjitha keto jane supozime sepse askush nuk e ka te qarte rrjedhen e jetes.  Por nese rasti yt nuk hyn ne asnje nga supozimet e mesiperme, mbase do te te duhet t'i lesh romancat menjane dhe te shohesh realitetin me nje sy me praktik qe mund te te duket conformist per momentin...eshte e vertete qe ndonjehere behemi me egoiste se c'duhet, por mos shko vetem ne nje ane te aksit, shih anen positive dhe negative, dhe pastaj vendos ne cdrejtim te shkosh.
Prandaj ngulet kembe shume perpara se njeriu te zgjedhe shokun e jetes, sepse zgjidhjet e mevonshme gjithmone jane te dhimbshme dhe me pasoja.
Me pelqen sinqeriteti yt dhe gatishmeria per te marre mendime ne kete argument kaq delikat...

Edhe nje gje kisha per sa i perket mendimit te shprehur me lart:
<>  Nese e shihni martesen si nje burg ku perfundon liria e personit qe nuk paska te drejte as te futet ne chat, atehere ajo grua qe mund te gjendet ne nje pozite te tille, sigurisht qe do te kthehet ne nje "bushter" sic e quan edhe dajaku, por e detyruar nga rrethanat.  Une nuk duhet te kem frike nese gruaja ime apo burri im futet ne chat, nese ai apo ajo ka ndermend te lidhet me dike tjeter, do ta beje ate qe ka ndermend me apo pa chat...mos harroni se chati eshte shpikur tani, ndersa tradhetia bashkeshortore ka ekzistuar me njerezimin.  Vetem me zor dhe dhune qe nuk mbahet as burri as gruaja.  

Edhe njehere Jetaa, nese je menduar shume here para se te martohesh, mendohu dyfishin tani para se te hedhesh hapin tjeter.


Pac fat!

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Nuk eshte fjala se po su fute ne chat dhe je ne burg,,,Cfar eshte chati en fund te fundit,,,"humbje kohe" apo "njohje te reja"
me thuaj nje arsye perse do futet ne chat nej grua me femije?
te njohi shoqe? apo shok? apo te flirti? 
ate kohe qe e shpenzon ne chat duke folur me te huaj qe nga ana tjeter na dalkan "shpirti binjak" nuk mund te dal me burrin, femijen,  

Nqs dikush ka nje jete aktive me burre, femije.. nje jete te lumtur ,,,ohu nuk te del koha e s'te bie ndermend te kontrollosh emailin, jo me te futesh ne chat.

----------


## Di68

Po perdorimi i internetit a i lejohet gruas se martuar?
Apo do nxjerresh teorine qe ate kohe duhet ta kalosh me mire me femijet dhe burrin, ne fakt edhe komputeri c'i duhet gruas, gruaja le te rrije ne guzhine edhe te "laje pajatat" edhe breket e burrit e te kalamojve...ajo eshte grua per koke te gruas, se helbete kur eshte edhe injorante e s'merr vesh nga bota e shtyp edhe me kollaj.
Une nuk e shoh chatin si mjet flirtimi, une e shoh chatin si mjet komunikimi, e ku ka me mire se chati per te komunikuar me shoqerine qe ke lene ne Shqiperi, apo te afermit e tu qe kane mundesi te chatojne?  Se edhe qe te zesh shoqe e shoke kur je i/e martuar nuk me duket se eshte ndonje krim.  Ajo varet nga mendja qe ke ti, nese ty te rri mendja te lidhesh me chat qe te flirtosh ajo eshte pune tjeter, biles edhe chati mos te ishte do ta gjeje nje menyre tjeter per ta bere ate qe do.  Por mendimi qe nje gruaje te martuar e me femije nuk ka se c'i duhet chati me duket teper roberues.  Koha gjendet per gjithshka, eshte e vertete qe familja ka prioritet, por kjo s'do te thote qe ajo si grua te mos kete kohe per vehten e saj, per shoqerine e saj, gjithesecili ne familje ka nje vend te caktuar dhe ze nje porcion te caktuar ne jeten e gruas apo te burrit.
E perseris: Jam e mendimit qe nuk mund te mbahet gruaja apo burri besnik duke mos e lene burrin te shkoje me shoke apo duke mos e lene gruan te dale me shoqeri.  Edhe tek femija qe eshte femije, kontrolli qe ushtrohet ka nje fare kufiri, presupozohet qe gruaja apo burri te jete shok/shoqe e jetes, me te drejtat dhe detyrimet e veta, dhe jo i/e burgosur.
Ai djale qe i ka dale Jetes ne chat mund ti dilte edhe ne pune, apo ne tren...do thuash ti mundesia per t'u njohur me dike ne chat eshte shume me e madhe se ne pune, e vertete eshte, por une nuk e shoh problemin tek mjeti i komunikimit, une e shoh problemin tek ajo zbrazeti qe mund te jete ekzistuar midis ciftit dhe le vend per gjera te tilla.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

"AI djale qe i ka dale ne chat duhej ti dilte ne pune"

pse a nuk kam thene me lart qe te ishte ne realitet do ishte ndryshe por chat ,,come on...

pastaj ka dhe mjete te tjera te komunikosh me shoqerin ne shqiperi,,ka msn ka yahoo ka email..po puna eshte se nuk e shof un chatin si mjet flirtimi por ajo ne vend te komunikimit me "shoqerin" ka gjet "shpirtin binjak"  Ketu nuk behet fjale per mua si e shof un chatin...KETU BEHET FJALE PER JETEN QE KA KERKUAR NDIHME 

Dhe nuk tha njeri qe nuk i lejohet perdorimi internetit gruas...shuem femra e perdorim por per arsye pune jo,,,"grua e martuar" dhe hy ne chat ti na krijon ndjenja per dike...KJO NDODH PATJETER NDODH por kjo te le te tregosh se midis Jetes dhe burrit te saj s'me duket ka ngel ndopak per tu meshiruar...

Nuk eshte fjala aspak per liri, as se rri mbyllur gruaja, as se do e lem burrin te iki te dal me shoke,,,puna eshte se ajo kur arrin aty te krijoj ndjenja per dike tjeter dmth qe njeriun qe ka pat dhe ka ne krah deri tani se ka dashur kurre...Sepse per mendimin tim nqs femra ose mashkulli dashuron dike plus te ket krijuar familje dhe te kete femije me ate person, (theksoj nqs e do me shpirt) sikur ylli i botes ti dali perpara nuk e le njeriun qe do me shpirt...

Di68 me duket po i keqkupton shkrimet e mia ,,,sepse un nuk jam aspak me menyren e te mbyllurit femren brenda...kur e mbyll eshte me keq sepse tregon qe ske besim tek ajo...dhe fillojne pasojat me vone...

e verteta eshte se ne po flasim kot ketu pa ditur dhe si e shef jeten Jeta vete,, ca koncepti ka , cfar mardheniesh ka ajo me burrin, sepse per tu habit eshte ti thuash burrit me femij un nuk e heq dot nga mendja ate djal qe kam fol ne chat, dhe burri te rrije te bej sehir, 
do isha shume kurioze te dija si ka reaguar ne te vertete?

nejse good luck dhe ishalla mos u prishte ajo familje, por kjo ndjenje ose fiksim ne mund ta quaj ,,,te te bej te kuptosh sa e rendesishme eshte familja dhe e forcofte dashurine tuaj ...

----------


## cunimartum

o Di  ti je shume gabim te keqen lali, tani qe po te shkruaj une jam me gjithe nusen ketu.
Nusja ime ka mbaruar per shkenca kompjuterike ashtu si edhe une, kjo s'do te thote qe duhet te rrije chatrave, e njejta gje e vlen edhe per mua, se njesoj jemi. Pooo kur futemi ndonjehere te shkruajme ne forum te dy eshte ndryshe, pra mos sill ketu prioritete, sa per asaj qe do ti dilte ne pune apo ne tren, as ne tren as ne pune s'ka pse te bej shoqerira te teperta se ka mua ketu gjithe ky azgllan
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## "Ambrida"

Jeta une do te uroja qe ti ta harroje kete "lajthitje te castit"do ta quaja dhe te ishe me e vemendeshme ndaj femijes e bashkeshortit tend.Ti duhet te ndihesh e lumtur dhe me fat qe paske nje bashkeshort qe flet kaq lirshem e hapur me te,edhe nqs ai mund te kete dicka qe i mungon ne marredheniet me ty ,ti e paske krijuar kete lirshmeri qe ti diskutoni problemet hapur dhe ti rregullone atje ku calojne,dhe mos harro qe askush nuk eshte i persosur,por rendesi ka qe kete mangesi te mos jene kardinale  per jeten tuaj.Mos u beso fjaleve te bukura qe djemte i kane pa kursim,jo vetem ne chat por edhe ne jeten e perditshme.Piksynimi juaj kryesor duhet te jete femija dhe burri juaj .
Shmange totalisht hyrjen ne chat me ate djale dhe pas disa kohesh tri do ta kuptosh vete qe ke vepruar shume drejte.

                             Sinqerisht "Ambrida"

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *por une nuk e shoh problemin tek mjeti i komunikimit, une e shoh problemin tek ajo zbrazeti qe mund te jete ekzistuar midis ciftit dhe le vend per gjera te tilla.*


Vjosa une me duket se mendimin tim e thashe qe me pare se ku qendron problemi, pa ditur shkaqet e verteta kurre nuk mund ti riparosh ato gjera qe nuk shkojne, ndersa per cunimartum do te thoja se nese ti je azgan keshtu sic thua, perse ndruhesh?  Sa me i mire te jesh ti aq me shume s'do t'i shkoje gruas tende ndermend te shohe neper te tjere.  Sa me shume mangesira te krijosh ne raportet me gruan tende, aq me shume do te rrisesh mundesine e nje tradhetie ne familje. Por qe secili nga ju duhet te kete individualitetin e tij me duket mese normale dhe te kesh individualitetin tend nuk do te thote te jesh i shkeputur nga gruaja apo burri.

----------


## luiza_2003

Hello everyone!

Shume teme interesante, pothuajse i lexova qe te gjitha shkrimet  e anetareve dhe sikush eshte munduar te jape mendimin e tij.Dikush ka bere kritike , dikush eshte tallur me kete  teme , po nuk e mendojne qe neser pasneser do martohen vete , dhe po kjo gje mund tu ndodhe dhe atyre ,  atehere cfare pergjigje do tu japin vetes.Per mendimin tim, Jetaa qe ka arritur deri ne kete lidhje me nje tjeter ne chat , besoj se dicka nuk mund te jete ne rregull me martesen. Ndofta  bashkeshorti nuk mund  te arrije ti kuptoje mendimet e saj , ose nuk mund tu puqen karakteret  bashke ,ose mund te jete dicka tjeter , qe vetem ajo e di se cfare i mungon jetes se saj se marteses.  Te gjithe ketu te kane dhene nga nje mendim , po nuk besoj   se e ke gjetur pergjigjen e duhur qe kerkon . Se pergjigjen e ke vetem ti ne zemren tende , dhe ate  e ke vetem ti ne dore.  E dashur Jetaa pyete veten tende 100 here dhe vendos 1 here. Ne  qofte se ti deri tani ke nje martese te lumtur , dhe per nje moment njihesh me dike ,dhe i ben vetes nje pyetje si te bej.Harroje ,zere se ishte nje aventure e vogel dhe mundohu ta korrigjosh gabimin sa eshte i vogel.Atehere ne qofte se dicka nuk shkon me martesen ,atehere ka menyre tjeter. Dhe me lart shkruaje se kete teme  e di dhe bashkeshorti juaj , per mendimin tim  e pamundur qe ai te dije per kete histori , sidomos qe eshte dhe shqiptar , ne kemi koncept tjeter nga te huajit .Dhe nuk e besoj qe ai te jete ne dijeni per kete ceshtje dhe te te kete lene ty kaq te lire ,deri ne nje lidhje me nje tjeter. Eshte e pamundur ne nje martese perfekt  te  hyje nje lidhje tjeter. Dua te shtoj dhe dicka tjeter , per disa persona ku kane  shkruajtur me lart , se ne martese ekziston femija ne mes , keshtu qe gruaja duhet te mblidhet pak .Per mendimin tim , kur arrin nje cift te ndahet , per disa arsye  kjo nuk do te thote  qe femijes i mungon dashuria e prinderve. Ate do ta kete gjithmone . Prandaj nuk jam dakort , me kete mendim qe te bejme nje vesh te shurdhet dhe nje sy qorr , se eshte  femija ne mes dhe duhet te durojme. Gjithashtu kam dhe nej verejtje per shoqen Vjosa ku ka bere nje kritike , per futjen ne chat kur nje femer eshte e martuar. Chati eshte per te gjithe. Per rinine ,per te martuarit dhe per te moshuarit. Rinia kerkon te njihet me dike , dikush tjeter  kerkon te marre donje mendim ose te jape donje keshille , sikush ka arsyet e veta. Po kjo sdo te thote qe hyrja e chatit  le femijen mbas dore  ose familjen.Njeriu po te dije ta programoje jeten ,ka kohe e dhe per femijen edhe per familjen edhe per argetim edhe per burrin edhe per pak kohe te hyj ne chat. Kaq kisha  , ndofta medimet e mia do tu duken te gabueshme, po secili  thote ate qe ndjen . Jetaa te uroj nga zemra ,   qe martesa jote te mos perfundoje ne gremine , dhe jepi nje fund kesaj teme sa me shpejt.


Pershendetjet e mia.

----------

